# Finding propane tanks



## TORITOBBQ (Dec 11, 2021)

Trying to find propane tanks that don’t pass inspection but I don’t know where to look.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

Propane suppliers (bulk) would be a good place to start. Metal recycle yards would be another.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 11, 2021)

Are you expecting them to be free?  I would look on craigslist.


----------



## DougE (Dec 11, 2021)

I don't know how much of a help the bulk propane suppliers are going to be right now. None of the propane dealers around here can get new tanks. I expect they are going to try and extend the life of the tanks they have in service as long as possible. 

I was planning on putting a free standing ventless gas fireplace in our living room this year, well one, because my wife misses the gas logs we had in our last house, and two, for backup heat in the event we get an ice storm that knocks the power out for an extended period.  The propane places around here have no tanks available because they can't get them. They said probably spring before they have any.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2021)

TORITOBBQ said:


> Trying to find propane tanks that don’t pass inspection but I don’t know where to look.



Where do you live ??


----------



## TORITOBBQ (Dec 26, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Where do you live ??


El Paso Texas


----------



## TORITOBBQ (Dec 26, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> Are you expecting them to be free?  I would look on craigslist.


No not at all. Im looking to build smokers


----------



## DougE (Dec 26, 2021)

TORITOBBQ said:


> No not at all. Im looking to build smokers


If building to sell is what you mean, you're probably going to hit the same supply bottleneck the propane dealers in my area have. There just ain't any new tanks for them to get, else they'd have them. The demand is there since I know several people, including myself, who need tanks set at their houses. The last I was told, it'd be spring before they would have any.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2021)

Texas ???   Do you have forest fires?  Up here in Eastern Washington, the fires produce many propane tanks that can't be certified, or what ever...  The propane dealers have the burned tanks lined up... they sell for scrap....


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Texas ???   Do you have forest fires?  Up here in Eastern Washington, the fires produce many propane tanks that can't be certified, or what ever...  The propane dealers have the burned tanks lined up... they sell for scrap....


No BLEVE (*B*oiling *L*iquid *E*xpanding *V*apor *E*xplosion) explosions with the tanks on fire???


----------



## LanceR (Dec 27, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> No BLEVE (*B*oiling *L*iquid *E*xpanding *V*apor *E*xplosion) explosions with the tanks on fire???



I have one 120 gallon tank awaiting a suitable project that was next to a house that burned.  It got hot enough to vent the tank and scorch the side of the tank and it has a drizzled frosting of melted asphalt from the roof shingles but is otherwise OK.  As I have four other tanks I may just snip the ends off for raised fire pits rather than mess with trying to clean the asphalt off.

Two of my on-hand tanks came from truck recycling yards and are longer and narrower than similar volume stationary tanks.  They are also much thicker. I paid $40 for one and was given the other one several years ago to get it out of their way.  They are roughly 80 gallon tanks.

The propane suppliers near me mostly have their older tanks refurbished and repainted as needed.  Unless they get an oddball size back from a customer the pickings for used tanks can be slim and sporadic at best right now.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 27, 2021)

Depending on the size that can be difficult to find.  Unless they have been “toasted” in a fire like the ones Dave has in his area the big ones are taken to be refurbed, and if not refurbable to the scrap yard.

many recycle places won’t resell (liability) but some will. I found a refill place that will set aside refurb tanks if I “pay” but is a wait game.

I would suggest going to a pipe supplier and get a section of 20 or 24 inch rolled pipe cut to the length you want.....I found this to be a way better option because you don’t have to deal with a burn out on the tank.....ie you should be able to find lots of old pipe in your area!

The other option is an old air tank. These seem to come up on the classifieds more often, ie look at old compressors and such.


----------

